# replacement keys?



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi, i just lost my only key. How can i get a new one? Hopefully ill find em but ive been lookin for hours and cant find em.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a key code tag that came with the keys originally. If you have the code, a Nissan dealer can cut you a new key. If you don't have it, you may be able to get it from the original selling dealer, if you know who that is. If not, you could get a locksmith to make a new key or purchase a new ignition lock assy. and replace it. If you purchase a new lock assy., it will have a differant coding than the door keys.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if all else fails, do what I did....
go to a junkyard and pull all 4 key cylinders out of a donor car. both front doors, trunk, and ignition.


----------

